# Jet 1236 Ps



## Needcoffee (Feb 29, 2016)

I just purchased a jet 12236 PS. I have disassembled it to clean it. I'm looking for documentation on it. Specifically a parts breakdown and any other information.

In addition the crossfeed leadscrew has significant backlash and I would like to replace it and nut if it all possible. Does anyone have any information on what the thread is. Is it an ACME standard or metric?

I contacted Jet and they had a little to no information.

Regards,

Jeff


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 1, 2016)

I think the lathe model is perhaps 1236-PS.  There are a lot of sources for manuals for it on the web, but I did not see any free downloads:
https://www.bing.com/search?q=jet-1236ps+manual&pc=MOZI&form=MOZSBR


----------



## NedsHead (Mar 2, 2016)

That lathe looks strikingly similar to my re-badged Taiwanese LANTAINE LAM, maybe try and find your model under the manufactures name, it looks like the LAM 350 BH.

I found this operating manual, not sure if it helps you http://machine.archives.verhey.org/files/original/5f4263a728a58eed55c86cfe8d87dae6.pdf


----------



## Needcoffee (Mar 4, 2016)

Thank for the info. I was able to come up with one from steve from his " totally screwed machine shop" web site.

Thanks once again


----------



## Bamban (Mar 4, 2016)

Besides the bed length, mine being 24 inches C2C, my Federal lathe is the same as yours. I will be following this thread to see how you tackle the lead screw and nut replacement.


----------



## Needcoffee (Apr 2, 2016)

I pulled everything apart and cleaned it. I ended up splitting the crossfeed nut and installed 2 each 10-32 set screws. After adjusting these my crossfeed backlash is a few thou. Good enough.


----------



## Needcoffee (Feb 1, 2018)

I was playing around with a CCMT boring bar and a turning tool I purchased recently and was pleasantly surprised. I have only used HSS as of yet but had wanted to try carbide insert tooling for hogging off material and not having to use cutting fluid.

I stuck a scrap 7 inch piece of 2 inch diameter pipe in the chuck  and set the feed and depth of cut for the tool radius.

What I got was a decent finish. In and out.

The suprise was when I measured the OD of the cylinder in half a dozen spots. The measurement ranged from 1.8183 to 1.8184. From 2 inch off the chuck face to 7 inches

This old lathe appears to be more acurate than I expected.


----------



## Jason Annen (May 23, 2018)

I have that same machine, with all the manuals.  If you need something, infowise, let me know.

Jason


----------



## Matt4wheels (Aug 27, 2018)

Needcoffee said:


> I pulled everything apart and cleaned it. I ended up splitting the crossfeed nut and installed 2 each 10-32 set screws. After adjusting these my crossfeed backlash is a few thou. Good enough.



I've read some accounts that the Grizzly G9249 shares some common parts with the Jet 1236P. Curious if you ever heard this or if anyone can confirm whether the crossfeed nut is interchangeable?  Needing to correct some crossfeed backlash myself on a 77 1236P.


----------



## DAT510 (Aug 27, 2018)

The G9249 manual lists the carriage lead screw as M15, Part # 425.  If your lead screw measures the same you may be in luck?  I do know the change gears are the same, as I order a set for my Jet 1024P, the baby brother to your lathe.


----------



## Needcoffee (Aug 27, 2018)

It looks the same. The follow rest is the only this I have purchased. It worked.


----------



## Matt4wheels (Aug 30, 2018)

DAT510 said:


> The G9249 manual lists the carriage lead screw as M15, Part # 425.  If your lead screw measures the same you may be in luck?  I do know the change gears are the same, as I order a set for my Jet 1024P, the baby brother to your lathe.
> View attachment 274557
> View attachment 274558





DAT510 said:


> The G9249 manual lists the carriage lead screw as M15, Part # 425.  If your lead screw measures the same you may be in luck?  I do know the change gears are the same, as I order a set for my Jet 1024P, the baby brother to your lathe.
> View attachment 274557
> View attachment 274558


Do you recall if you had to source 2 or 3 change gears as Grizzly shows a 30T, 32t and 46T.  Not seeing any mention of the 46T on my Jet change gear label on the machine.


----------



## DAT510 (Aug 30, 2018)

I purchased all 3.  The 46T is for some less common thread pitches.  But decided to get it, since Grizzly no longer sells the G9246, and I wasn't sure when they might no longer carry parts for it, ....and if I needed it later......




This chart is from the G9246. 

There are a number of Manuals in the download section for the multiple variants of the Jet Lathe.  Each of the manuals has info not necessarily in the others.  I've put them all in a binder as a "master" manual.

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/categories/jet-except-grinders.636/


----------

